# which headlights?



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

which headlights from another car would look good on a b14? something about the same height?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you do understand alot of body work is needed if you are swaping headlights


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

exalta if u want to do alot of cutom body work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

almost no headlight is going to fit perfectly except ones made for our car (OEM or aftermarket)

The closest matches are G20, Exalta, N15 Primera, and they still don't fit exactly right.

Why not go with the B14 crystal headlights?









of course, if you don't care about bodywork, there's almost no limit to what you can do to it (98 200sx w/ 98 240sx headlights):


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

lights from a newer impala, 300M, magnum...those would look cool.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

bmw 3 series...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> almost no headlight is going to fit perfectly except ones made for our car (OEM or aftermarket)
> 
> The closest matches are G20, Exalta, N15 Primera, and they still don't fit exactly right.
> 
> Why not go with the B14 crystal headlights?


damn those eyebrows and the cf grill look hot


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

is that CF hood too ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76394


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> is that CF hood too ?


it _was_ 









more pix:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/old car/


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ekk! why do you have a bike chain wraped through the fender! lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ekk! why do you have a bike chain wraped through the fender! lol


that no bike chain.. that a ground wire for his system i believe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> which headlights from another car would look good on a b14? something about the same height?


if you want something similiar and willing to take on some custom work than use the exalta headlights like the pic below










you will need to modify the fenders and hood for these to work on your b14.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you may need to mod the bumper too. it looks like they are thinner than our usdm lights and higher up so you will have a gap between the bumper and the bottom of the light. they look like mini maxima heads tho :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that green 200sx posted earlier reminds me of a ninja turtle. i think those exalta headlights would own, the fender looks almost identical to a b14's i wonder if it would transfer over....maybe the hood too. that s14 conversion would be pretty easy for me to do the more i look at it. the only thing i dont like is how the lights dont sit flush with the fender line nor the hood...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> i think those exalta headlights would own, ...


 here here :thumbup: 



cHoPs said:


> i dont like is how the lights dont sit flush with the fender line nor the hood...


i didnt notice that before but it looks really gross :thumbdwn: i dont like it at all


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ekk! why do you have a bike chain wraped through the fender! lol


it's the main power wire from my trunk mounted battery. I fed it through there b/c I didn't want it dragging on the ground.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's the main power wire from my trunk mounted battery. I fed it through there b/c I didn't want it dragging on the ground.


what gage is that? 1? zip ties are a very good thing :thumbup: lol but seriously that BLOWS. how much are cf hoods now? 500 plus? thats some srious cash that got messed up right there sorry


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> what gage is that? 1? zip ties are a very good thing :thumbup: lol but seriously that BLOWS. how much are cf hoods now? 500 plus? thats some srious cash that got messed up right there sorry


1/0AWG. It goes 8, 4, 2, 1/0, 2/0, etc.

I didn't need zip ties, it sat right inside the fender just fine until some Civic came up and busted the fender lining out.

Yea, I think I got the hood for around $400 on group buy, I don't remember anymore. The car was totaled, so yea, I lost quite a bit of cash. I only got the KBB value of the car plus maybe a couple hundred for the mods from her generous insurance company. I lost roughly $600 on the front end NOT TO MENTION, I just paid $1100 a few weeks before finishing up the bodywork from a previous accident ($1700 worth of bodywork that I'll never see). The car had JUST been completed and was ready for paint when a civic felt the need to run a stop sign so she could get a closer look at the c/f goodies.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im sorry. women drives are very detached when they drive........... i hate that. that was a pretty car too :cheers:


----------

